
Frequon Invaders: kill Frequons by achieving destructive interference with them - vntok
http://www.blonzonics.us/games/frequon-invaders
======
vntok
Your mission is to destroy each invading Frequons by moving the cursor on top
of it. What could be easier? Except for one itty bitty detail: the Frequons
are not displayed in the usual spatial domain, but in the Fourier Domain.
Frequons look like colored waves. Your "self" is a wave too, with opposite
polarity. Instead of manipulating some local point on the screen, you
manipulate a global wave pattern. You destroy Frequons by achieving
destructive interference with them.

